# PIKO 0-6-0 detail photos



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Here are some pics of an undecorated version of the new PIKO 0-6-0 starter set loco. Enjoy!


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Is the loco missing one pickup shoe?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

No, it just has an extra one. HE HE HE


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting those. Thats a nice looking loco for a starter set and it will be fun t buy one and "tart it up" a little. When will it be released again?


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Jack- 

Nice loco. It has the appearance that it can be thrown off the roof and emerge unscathed.









The debossed part numbers on the inside of the wheel flanges are odd. Does the loco have carbon brushes for power pick-up? Do the carbon brushes slide over the debossed characters? 

Best regards, 
Bob


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Bob,

The production pieces are coming for iHobby with Dr. Wilfer in two weeks. We can take a closer look at the mechanics then. I would assume the production variant will have a motor block that is very similar to the Taurus and BR218 locos.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good for a starter set engine. In fact, I think the rest of the set looks pretty good too. I agree with Bob, this thing looks nearly indestructable. Looking forward to seeing one in person.

Mark


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Little spartan on details, but I can add anything I think is missing like sandpipes, handrails, and cab details, but I'm very interested to see how this works operationally once someone gets there hands on it.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Any of the BR80s/sets make it over yet? 

I got excited when I saw this thread in the Euro section....


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I am incredibly happy to finally see someone get a "basic" model right. Leave the details off, to save me the trouble of having to carve off the hideous blobs of plastic meant to represent plumbing, pumps, air tanks, handrails, etc. I think that, with some detail parts and new valve gear, that this could make an impressive model.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 10/03/2008 9:01 AM
Little spartan on details, but I can add anything I think is missing like sandpipes, handrails, and cab details, but I'm very interested to see how this works operationally once someone gets there hands on it.

Vic, Still don't like it.....not sure why yet..
Toad


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ole Toad Frog on 10/19/2008 12:22 AM
Still don't like it.....not sure why yet..
Toad

 
I think I'll buy two!


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

2


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know







It kind of says "Scientific Toys" to me.










-Brian


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack, two posts of buying two.....are you actually buying four? 

Any reports from the Chicago Hobby Show on this or anything else new yet?


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

How an edit makes double posts I'll never figure out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Posted By Ole Toad Frog on 10/19/2008 12:22 AM
Posted By vsmith on 10/03/2008 9:01 AM
Little spartan on details, but I can add anything I think is missing like sandpipes, handrails, and cab details, but I'm very interested to see how this works operationally once someone gets there hands on it.

Vic, Still don't like it.....not sure why yet..
Toad








I do apologize to Buckso/Jack/Piko for saying what I felt, even as a right of a American.





Toad


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

No apology needed by me. I wouldn't restrict your rights any more than I would give up mine. Opinions are free. 

Jack B.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By thekollector on 10/19/2008 7:39 PM
How an edit makes double posts I'll never figure out.


Posting on mls reminds me of playing the slot machines. 

When you click on the "submit" button, ie pull the lever, it takes a while to see the results and you also never know if you hit the jack pot, ie the post appears the way you expect them to.


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Toad, 
No need to apologize for not liking the train- that is indeed your right. It's the "Pinko" thing that is in poor taste.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Posted By Bucksco on 10/19/2008 8:42 PM
Toad, 
No need to apologize for not liking the train- that is indeed your right. It's the "Pinko" thing that is in poor taste.


Well I felt like I needed to after the letter I received from you.

Toad


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Odd discussion. 
Mayhaps simply a typo adding a "n" to Piko........ 
Or, mayhaps since Sonneberg WAS in East Germany...... 
Mayhaps also some of us who were active miltarily during the cold war tend to still use terms like that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 10/19/2008 9:37 PM
Odd discussion. 
Mayhaps simply a typo adding a "n" to Piko........ 
Or, mayhaps since Sonneberg WAS in East Germany...... 
Mayhaps also some of us who were active miltarily during the cold war tend to still use terms like that. 



No Dave, I was making fun of Piko by calling them Pinko and Buckso did not like it and just sent me a letter, that is all. 
Toad


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Ah, so. 
Kind of like "ventilators". 

This may be more entertaining than that one, tho.

Stand by!


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Um... I think the Pinko thing is funny as all get out! No "need" for you to apologize is correct Toad - in fact, I for one say keep 'em coming!! 

And Brian - I was thinking the same thing!! Those side rods and underframe look like Playmobile quality detail! (Man - the LGB fools are freaking out over some Chinese knock-offs that have shown up this weekend, but if THIS is the level of detail and design we get from the resurected G45/Silvergate/LGBoA/Piko/Toy Train Maker/"hey look at us, we have NO CLUE what a "model" is, only playskool toy choo-choos" German train manufacturers - then I say bring on the Chinese!!) 

Oh - and yes, before anyone wigs out and starts emailing admins or others saying I've unfairly grouped non-similar companies together, I beg to differ... as far as I can tell, they all make toys... not models. 

And I had such high hopes after the Taurus was shown. Thought maybe, someone, somewhere had finally listed to the passionate pleas of a generation of large scale model railroaders that have been begging for accurately scaled offerings... oh well. 

Huh... maybe in time, Marklin will step up to the plate.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

High hopes? 

Nah. 

This is almost getting to "Who's on first?" 

ABBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Needed a break from "Well, Stanley, here's another fine mess......" 

I do hope those controlling posts remaining in place understand where those quotes are from.......


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 10/03/2008 9:01 AM
Little spartan on details, but I can add anything I think is missing like sandpipes, handrails, and cab details, but I'm very interested to see how this works operationally once someone gets there hands on it.


As Vic has already said it. It is hard for me to pay $300.00 for a set when I know I will have to kitbash it to look at more correct or the way I want it to.
And yeah I have kitbashed some that people would not even think to do.
Toad


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ole Toad Frog on 10/19/2008 9:46 PM
No Dave, I was making fun of Piko by calling them Pinko and Buckso did not like it and just sent me a letter, that is all. Toad





Jack is a sensitive lad, afterall.









-Brian


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 10/19/2008 11:56 PM
High hopes? 

Nah. 

This is almost getting to "Who's on first?" 

ABBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Needed a break from "Well, Stanley, here's another fine mess......" 

I do hope those controlling posts remaining in place understand where those quotes are from.......


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

If the set is geared more to children thaen it ain't bad. Less moving pieces in the drive train means less chance of a pinched finger. Why freak over a starter set that is geared to kids. 
LAO


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry,

That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bucksco for the early pics of a new product , the subject of this topic ...................... PIKO 0-6-0 detail photos


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Mark, Larry - I agree... if designed for children. Please tell me though, is the set priced for children as well?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

As long as we understand prior to submitting our economically stressed funds that these are toys and not scale models, hey, I'm game.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I was just in Toys R Us Saturday getting presents for my nephews. On the shelf, below the RC cars, were the new Lionel Hogwarts Express and Polar Express sets (the G scale versions). Both are plastic, battery operated and selling for $140 a piece. How much are the Bachmann starter sets running these days? In the $175 range now. Aristo starter sets are about $250. This set at $300 is pricey but it appears to be well made, and robust. Don't think it is worth it? Don't buy it. From what I have seen by giving nephews train sets, the Bachmann doesn't hold up, the Hartland 0-4-0 somehow got destroyed, but the LGB remains OK. Recently, I got a Playmobile 2-4-0 steam engine. Aside from its missing side rod, which is more crude than the Piko, this engine still runs fine. My 2 year old Nephew likes it a lot (even though it is not a diesel). I suspect that this engine will handle the beatings my son Luke will give it in a few short years. Now that I am a dad, I am seeing toys in a whole new light: durabiltiy. Luke's going to need toys that can handle some serious abuse. 

I see O gauge starter sets in the $350 range, and they seem to sell well. Not much better detail than this set.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Now that I am a dad, I am seeing toys in a whole new light: durabiltiy. Luke's going to need toys that can handle some serious abuse. 



Try this: http://www.spassbahn.de/attachment.php?id=26249 Its only 29,99 Euro. aybe even Made in Germany and you can dispose it at the fireplace. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

The hostility on this thread is really odd. I like it, I might buy one, I have a lot of kids visiting my little railway, and they tend to break stuff. I'd like something robust and reliable and easy for them to handle. I'd rather have th kidns and neighbors visiting ad having fun than have a perfect model, but for some reason it seems important to trash new offerings by any maker


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Fritz on 10/20/2008 2:50 PM
Now that I am a dad, I am seeing toys in a whole new light: durabiltiy. Luke's going to need toys that can handle some serious abuse. 



Try this: http://www.spassbahn.de/attachment.php?id=26249 Its only 29,99 Euro. aybe even Made in Germany and you can dispose it at the fireplace. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 10/20/2008 3:20 PM
The hostility on this thread is really odd. I like it, I might buy one, I have a lot of kids visiting my little railway, and they tend to break stuff. I'd like something robust and reliable and easy for them to handle. I'd rather have th kidns and neighbors visiting ad having fun than have a perfect model, but for some reason it seems important to trash new offerings by any maker


I suspect there may be more than a little LGB withdrawal going on still









Personally I like the looks of it, sure its spartan on the details but thats why Ozark is in business. Its a nicely proportioned small tanker thats more affordable than the USA version and will work better on smaller layouts like mine. The only caviet I have is to see where it prices out once it hits the US shores, if its too much I'll simply balk and do without, but then I'm poorest guy here hobby budget wise, so no-ones surprised by that here ( No Torby, you got a flipping Mallet so you dont count







). 

The basic thing is really simple, if you dont like it or the way it looks, then buy the USA version, its better detailed, comes with sound, but you'll have to fork over at least $450. That was simple wasnt it?


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, I'm not sure what you are referring to costing $450? Ridge Road lists the PIKO US sets for $350. 

Jack


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I have seen kids toys going for thousands of dollars. It all depends on who are and how much money you can afford/want to spend on your kids.
LAO


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack, Vic is talking about the USA Trains 0-6-0T that just came out.


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Mark!


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 10/21/2008 6:40 AM
Jack, Vic is talking about the USA Trains 0-6-0T that just came out.



Is anyone on this thread buying one of those?
I find that engine hellishly expensive for what it is.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

It is what it is a "starter set loco". The price is for the set. 
LAO


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm still trying to get a handle on what the 0-6-0t alone will cost. I've got no interest in the set, but the loco might be a nice addition. If it's robust enough to handle kids, and can take a little detailing, and runs well, I'd be very interested. If it's price around the same as the Aristo 0-4-0, or the Annie, then I'd probably pick one up--if I could check it out. I've never seen a PIKO engine and have no idea what they are lik>


I just checked Ridge Road, there's nothing listed for PIKO


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Knut-
'Hellishly expensive?' Maybe. It depends on the target audience.

We are probably just spoiled by the starter set offerings from Lehmann, e.g., a robust Stainz loco with smoke, two indestructible cars, an R1 track circle, a few figures, and a small transformer for $150 - $200. Lehmann ToyTrain sets were even less expensive. I believe there is at least one US retailer advertising the Piko set for around $250 US. To me, $250 still seems pretty reasonable, assuming the quality is good. Others may disagree. For example, I imagine the price is still too expensive for many parents looking to buy a train for around the Christmas tree. 

Assuming the target audience is parents and other 'new customers' to the large scale market, it makes sense that a few things need to happen for these sets to be successful:
1. Buyers/Parents need to run into the Piko sets in stores. I am guessing most parents 'buy on impulse' rather than performing an exhaustive internet search for the cheapest mailorder price...unless the parents are train junkies!
2. Buyers/Parents need to be able to quickly grasp the quality difference between the low cost New Bright/Scientific Toys/Bachmann G scale trains which flood the store shelves, and those made by Piko. 

I imagine both of the above requirements are difficult in today's economy. 
1. Getting $250 - $350 train sets into hobby shops is probably not an issue. Getting the same sets into big box stores can be a difficult sell, especially when retailers are trying to offer the lowest prices to their customers. We are once again reminded that the nation's largest toy retailer is Walmart.
2. This item is probably even more difficult, as the packaging, branding, and marketing has about 60 seconds to make buyers spend more money than they may have originally intended. Face it, Piko isn't exactly a household name like Lionel. Many parents may be convinced to spend more money for a Lionel set since they may associate Lionel with higher quality products. Standing at the retail store shelf, will someone be able to justify spending 2x - 3x the price of a Bachmann Big Hauler set for the adjacent Piko starter set? 

So, the set may not be 'hellishly expensive' for many train fanatics, but it is probably a bit too expensive to attract the casual buyer. Still, the market does need starter sets to attract new customers and it is nice to see Piko trying to grow the market.

One final thought, when looking for a first train set, do customers better identify with a tender locomotive as opposed to an 0-6-0? I believe many US customers failed to identify with the Stainz (and its 'Americanized' variants) found in early LGB starter sets. In later years, LGB seemed to recognize this idea and many starter sets were produced with 2-4-0 tender locomotives. It will be interesting to see if Piko follows a similar path.

@ lownote-


RRS is selling the set for $350. (I searched for 'Piko G' and found several items.)
http://www.ridgeroadstation.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=37338100!205


Best regards,
Bob


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob,

I think you've made some excellent points. 

Lionel will always be the standard train set. That's the classic. They are part of the culture of the holiday season, especially since Coca Cola used them in their Santa Claus advertising in the 40s and 50s. I think that LGB was on its way to becoming a household name. The 2-4-0 sets were a great value, I thought, even if they did look a little pudgy. I purchased one for my nephews in 2002 and thought for $210, it was a great set. They use it at Christmas. The Bachmann set I got for the west coast nephews and niece was probably not the best choice. A little too fragile for their use. But it was still $160 and had a lot of nostalgia value for my sister in law. 

When I look at those new bright trains, with a mogul, etc., all I can see are cheap knock offs of the LGB 2018D mogul and the early four wheel cars. 

The real limitation is that train sets are relatively unchanged from 100 years ago. Video games and all the rest of the electronics available are much more enticing to the average buyer out there. However, I do think that the play value of trains is often underrated due to poor experiences with marginal train sets. I know I got a lot of use out of my train sets growing up, but I suppose that was because I got hooked on trains and it never went away. One thing that was important to my staying interested was that my trains ran so well that I knew that whenever I wanted to run a train, it would go. That was when all I had were LGB Stainz's, that little 2060 diesel, and the americanized Stainz. Time will tell if Piko has learned this important lesson from LGB.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Lets not forget the dollar is worth a hechova lot less today, I suspect a few years ago if this set was introduced when the dollar was pretty strong, it would be retailing for well under $200.00, but such is life, the dollar goes into the big round whirling waters of the porcellin rapids and everything imported now costs 30-40% more than it did a few years ago...WWWD? 

(What Will Wallmart Do?)


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Bob - 

There is one thing where you are off in left field with your post..................... 

If you look at my post "carefully" - I guess you have to with the new mls software. 

I replied to the "quoted" part - the USA Trains 0-6-0 not the Piko set. The USA Trains 0-6-0 lists for $749.95 for just the engine....that's what I meant by "hellishly expensive" and "is anyone buying this one?" 

Otherwise your post is right on the money.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Knut,

That USA unit has been selling in the mid $400s. Even direct from USA / Charles RO lists it at $469. 

Mark


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 10/22/2008 6:37 AM
Knut,

That USA unit has been selling in the mid $400s. Even direct from USA / Charles RO lists it at $469. 

Mark



Mark - I just posted the "list" price from the USA Trains website - still very expensive when compared to the $250.- you can get the whole Piko set for - engine, two cars, power pack and track.
The two are not really directly comparable but what other choices are there in an American 0-6-0 in G scale?

Knut


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Knut,

Very true. The only other option for an American 0-6-0 is from American Mainline, available in electric or live steam:
http://www.americanmainline.com/









But now we are talking about some serious bucks.


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

I believe that comparing the PIKO model and the USA model is like comparing apples to oranges. One is a basic starter set loco aimed at the beginner and the other is aimed at the more serious model railroader. 

Mark- I would like the 0-6-0 above a bit more if it had a Belpaire boiler and a slope back tender - guess that's the PRR coming out in me!


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Mark - 

the American mainline model is a new one to me. 

Now American G-Scalers have three choices in a 0-6-0 - 
American mainline at top dollar, 
USA Trains at mid dollar and 
Piko at bottom dollar


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Posted By Bucksco on 10/22/2008 8:43 AM
I believe that comparing the PIKO model and the USA model is like comparing apples to oranges. One is a basic starter set loco aimed at the beginner and the other is aimed at the more serious model railroader. 




*One thing me and Mr. Buckso agrees on! WOW, landmark event.







*
*Toad*


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack,

Maybe apples and oranges, if I was looking from the running board on up. From the running board on down, both appear about the same in terms of detail. 

Frankly, had the USA been plastic, I feel that both the PIKO and USA units would have been in the same leauge, price wise. Don't get me wrong, I still like that Piko unit. It is filling a void that we need in large scale, the toy that is nearly indestructible! And is reasonably priced! I see a lot more potential with the PIKO unit than with the USA unit, mostly because of the construction materials. A plastic USA trains 0-6-0T would have been perfect for their starter sets. 

Knut, that USRA 0-6-0 switcher is a sweetie. I think I saw one running (live steam) on the PA Live steamers track at the ECLSTS last year. Maybe we'll see more locomotives like that based on less expensive units, such as the Piko 0-6-0T. IIRC, LGB was going to offer a USRA 0-6-0 shortly before it all went off the rails.

So far, has Piko offered the switcher separatly? What kind of pricing are folks seeing on that?


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

It would look better with a Belpaire boiler. The USA unit does come with sound.
LAO


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been trying to make a 0-6-0--with a belpaire firebox--largely because there were no 0-6-0s around. The USA trains model is great but I'd hesitate to get it- because of the metal shell, which interferes as I understand it with wireless remote. The Accucraft 0-6-0 is really beautiful, but it's too rich for my blood and it's metal also. The Piko could be great if ti's not too pricey. I've got no interest in the starter set.


----------

